
Get Psyched! - Why understanding your right brain will help you succeed. - dawie
http://www.foundread.com/view/get-psyched
======
jamongkad
"Interpreting the feedback youve sought on your idea can be scary. Here is a
simple yet totally unknown logic to entrepreneurs: when everyone tells you
Yes on your startup idea, you probably shouldnt do it. Your idea is either
too late to the market or not unique enough to have an edge. On the other
hand, if you hear a No a lot, dont get depressed or defensive, pay more
attention. This might be good news."

This excerpt is quite confusing...kindly explain in laymens terms please :-)

